# Rv Tire Inflation



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Some of you may remember I posted a few weeks ago about a sidewall failure with the Duro tire on my 23RS. While I'm still 100% convinced that it was nothing I did or didn't do, the whole subject of proper tire inflation has taken on an entirely new meaning for me. While I'm probably going to switch out my bias plys for radials soon the subject of proper inflation is there.

I do plan to check the tire pressure religiously with a good tire pressure gage. What do most or some of you do to inflate the tire(s) that need more pressure? I know the simple answer is to go to the friendly gas station, pop-in my 50 cents and use their air. I also know from owning a boat that this can be a royal PITA. It would be bad enough with a 23RS getting in and out. Those of you with larger Outbacks may have more of a problem.

Is there a good reasonably priced portable air compressor that will do the job at home before we leave ? I guess I'm thinking 12v. Is there something I can get that will do the job in a reasonable period of time or stick with the gas station.

Flats and blowouts are a part of life and you can't totally avoid them but you can sure cut down the occurance with proper inflation.

Is there a product out there I should take a look at for this?

Bill ( Rayman)


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Rayman, Check out this recent Thread


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Bill. My opinion is you would spend more$$ on a quality "on board air" system, York compressor run from the TT engine than it's really worth. You can get a decent air compressor for airing up tires and small air tools for under $100. There was a post not too long ago just along these lines and someone said they had or knew of a good 12v compressor but I've never found one 1/2 as good as a cheap home compressor.

Radials in the near future, that's an entirely new can of worms.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Go to your local Walmart and get a Campbell Hausfeld tank compressor.

They are cheap enough to use occaisionally, and you will have enough pressure to use air tools if you choose to.

Steve


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Rayman,

I use a simple manual foot pump that I picked up at Wallmart. It's simple, it works, it's easy to store and I don't have worry about the cord reaching a power source.

Keith


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are looking for something on the road or at the camp ground and do not want a cheap 12 vdc pump. You can get a quality high pressure foot pump that you can use to top up your tires before you hit the road home.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I regularly inflate and deflate the tires on my wife's truck so much (60/65 psi front/rear for around-town, then up to 70/80 for towing), I'm afraid I'd be hating life without my little 5 gallon AC compressor. It's about 20 years old and nothing fancy (hand me down from my Dad), but it is about 10x faster than my little portable 12v I use for emergencies when traveling. If mine died I'd replace with something similiar. Maybe along the lines of...

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?...pid=00916639000

Chet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought a compressor at Lowes that plugs into the cigarette lighter...think it was around $30. It also works for bike tires.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Like this? How well does it work?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I've got a Truck Air. It works really well, though a bit slow.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I got one of those small 2 gallon 110v 100psi air compressors for 70.00 from Northern Tool but they also sell them at Walmart...

pumps tires up instantly and I carry it full in case i have to use it on the road ...

also great for starting fires and charcoal -- put the air blowing gun atachment on -- light the fire -- and hit it slowly/softly with the air and within 15 secs you have a roaring fire,.....

plus I also use it to hose of the kids beach sand before they get in the truck...

and to blow up large rafts we use....


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I got one of those small 2 gallon 110v 100psi air compressors for 70.00 from Northern Tool but they also sell them at Walmart...
> 
> pumps tires up instantly and I carry it full in case i have to use it on the road ...
> 
> ...


saw that on the web. I think I might try that. You say Wal-Mart has it? I was going to order it over the web but if it's there I'll go to Wally World.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Like this? How well does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very close to that. You're not going to set any speed records with these, but they do excatly what you need them for, just not fast. Mine stays in the Outback and only comes out when needed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I bought a cheapie from Canadian Tire for under $10. Works great but no speed demon.

Now they an inflation staion. It has a docking station for charging and 2 hand held battery compressors. 1 for tires and the other for blow up toys. Cost about $60...just waiting for them to come on sale. I will see if I can post a pic when I find one.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> also great for starting fires and charcoal -- put the air blowing gun atachment on -- light the fire -- and hit it slowly/softly with the air and within 15 secs you have a roaring fire,.....


You are kidding, right Ghosty?

An air compressor to start a fire? Dear Lord, this is camping man!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Speaking on tire inflationand Duro tires I have the Duro tires and went out and checked my PSI and as it sits its 35psi tire rated for 50. My questions is should i take it to 50 or leave it a little under? 2nd i saw here that theres a way to tell when the tires were manufactured is that true.

Thanks Mac


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yikes, get those puppies up to 50 PSI, especially for your rig. Under-inflation is one way have a tire failure real quick.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yep...

Take them up to 50 right now!!

Even a pound or two over.

There is a date stamped (imprinted) in the sidewall...right around the DOT stamp.

Steve


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

I already had one of the Campbell Hausfeld rechargeable compressors from Walmart. It works fine on the tires, but it is kind of slow. When we picked up our TT all tires were at 40 psi. We used this unit to bring all up to 50 psi. I don't recall but it seemed like three or four minutes per tire.

We use it all the time for the kids bikes and balls as well.

Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > also great for starting fires and charcoal -- put the air blowing gun atachment on -- light the fire -- and hit it slowly/softly with the air and within 15 secs you have a roaring fire,.....
> ...


Actually a better way is to use one of those battery powered air mattress inflater's. Pumps a ton of air in there to really heat things up. No more hyper ventilating and if you saw "Survivor Outback Australia" (I think that was the one) where the guy passed out and face planted in the fire pit you would never blow on a fire again.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Same here for me. A/c at home and 12V for the road. Tire pressure is one of the biggest safety issues. While doing my recent search somewhere I read you lose 150lbs towing capacity for each 5 lbs of air pressure drop. So if you're running 35lbs that's 150 X 4. Yikes these things are pushing the limits on weight anyway.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Checked all 5 tires on the 23RS today with my new EASY TO READ ( for us old guys) tire pressure gage. The spare was at 39 psi. The 4 that were on were between 45-47 psi. I gotta take care of this before the next trip.

Harbor freight has a pretty nice tire inflator for about $68.00. Connects to the battery will alligator clips. I may go in that direction.

Rayman


----------

